# Symbol of tree seems to match the lay of land



## Pingdis

Carved on a very large beech tree in the Cohutta Forest appears to be a crude map.

The tree sits beside a large stream.  Just upstream from this tree with the symbol, an unmapped intermittent branch enters the large stream.

Just before where the small branch enters is a cave / mine entrance (second photo).  The cave / mine appears to have been sealed about 10-15 feet inside.


----------



## G20

Now, that is some very interesting stuff!

Not gonna say "That's where ALL of the Cherokee gold was buried"!  

I hike and backpack Cohutta fairly often, and know it very well, but I have never seen anything like this, nor any caves at all.  I'm sure you don't want to post the location of this, and rightly so, but I have to say I'm very curious!  I'm really big on finding cool old historical places in the woods.  I guess it's time for me to take a several day trek and try to find this!


----------



## icefly

If I found this, I would spend every waking hour tunneling thru that plug...  IMO, those 3 dots on the tree are chambers and the Cherokee were known to have hidden their gold before embarking on the Trail of Tears...   This is as good a location as any in which I have read in Forest Wade's book of that very topic...   Hammer and chisel would be my weekend trade...  (Of note, the rock to the right of the plug at the floor, to me, looks like a chiseled indian face with a tear coming out of the eye.)   The indians are known to have used the phrase, "the trail in which they cried" when referencing the Trail of Tears...


----------



## Lukikus2

icefly said:


> If I found this, I would spend every waking hour tunneling thru that plug...  IMO, those 3 dots on the tree are chambers and the Cherokee were known to have hidden their gold before embarking on the Trail of Tears...   This is as good a location as any in which I have read in Forest Wade's book of that very topic...   Hammer and chisel would be my weekend trade...  (Of note, the rock to the right of the plug at the floor, to me, looks like a chiseled indian face with a tear coming out of the eye.)   The indians are known to have used the phrase, "the trail in which they cried" when referencing the Trail of Tears...



X 2 

It does look like a face.

Need some help?


----------



## icefly

also, of note in "Lost Treasures of GA"

"Many other legends of lost gold exist in Cherokee country. One of the most widespread is a story about a cave filled with gold. Often called the Waterhouse Treasure, it was discovered by William Waterhouse in 1890. Reports of the cave were even printed in Chattanooga papers. "William Waterhouse, a young white farmer of Keith, Georgia...claims to have found a cave in the fastness of the mountains.." Ernest Andrews, who wrote "Georgia's Fabulous Treasure Hoards" claims to have found a Waterhouse family who owned a hotel in Cohutta, Georgia, a few miles east of Keith. He guesses that the cave would be located on Rocky Face, based on earlier research. This, by the way, would put it almost exactly in the middle of the old Cherokee gold fields."

Could it be that Rocky Face is not the location and the cave you found in the Cohutta Wilderness is the Lost Treasure cave...   The symbol that you found on the tree could be one of many pertaining to that one cave...   A treasure as large as that believed to have been buried by the Cherokee would have taken great pains to conceal...


----------



## G20

I seriously doubt that is even possibly a cave with Cherokee gold.  That symbol on the tree would not even be barely visible after what, 170 years.  Nor would they have blocked in the entrance with concrete.

It's gotta be something else.


----------



## j_seph

I'm a watching as this is getting interesting


----------



## j_seph

If it's way back in there then who plugged it?


----------



## dawg2

Pingdis said:


> Carved on a very large beech tree in the Cohutta Wilderness appears to be a crude map.   (top photo)
> 
> The tree sits beside a large stream that runs north/south.  Just upstream from this tree with the symbol, a small branch enters the large stream from the right (east).
> 
> Just before where the small branch enters the large stream, and on the same side of the stream is a cave entrance (second photo).  The cave appears to have been sealed about 10 feet inside. (third photo)
> 
> Interesting...


Is that plug concrete?  It doesn't look very old, still pretty white.  Maybe the pic just makes it look like that.


----------



## icefly

See, thats just it...   I don't think it's concrete...   I think it's a mixture of sand, water and whatever else is readily available (along with chunk rock) to make a paste to form the plug.  Much like the "chinking" that is made in early log cabins to keep out the cold....   The pic, you're right, looks like concrete, but that looks like a camera phone and the picture is not of the best quality...

And, you are, also, right about the carving in the tree...   It doesn't look that old or as old as I would think a carving made in the 1830s would look.

What, however, makes me think that it is a plug of some sort is that the rock strata surrounding the cave opening is of a different type, color than that of which makes up the plug.   And, why would someone go thru the trouble to seal a cave opening in such a remote part of the wilderness than to do so to protect something of importance?   While it might not be the elusive Waterhouse treasure tunnel, there are many other caches buried in this area of GA, which is right in the middle of the old Indian Gold fields and later the settlers who came to this area to mine that gold metal...   ;-)

A lot of people get confused between Rocky Face Mountain near dalton, GA and Rocky Face Mountain just south of Cohutta Mountain as is outlined in this map:  (move the map to the right and you will see them both side by side to the right of route 411)

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Keith&state=GA


----------



## Whiteeagle

Could be one that was plugged before the land was made part of the wilderness area by previous land owners. Maybe some one got lost or killed in there. Could even be a burial site. I wouldn't open it without seeking advice about the legality.  Could be a Federal issue if you got caught. Just MHO, you can do what you wish.


----------



## Lukikus2

It just came to me last night that this isn't the first time I've seen these pic's. 

The last one is a pic of a painting. 

Where is out computer savy guys that can debunk this?


----------



## G20

I thought Pindis took those pictures!


----------



## icefly

man, and I was so sure this was legit...


----------



## SarahFair

interesting find!


----------



## packrat

*??*

if the tree scar was old it would have lichen growing "in it" just as it is around it


----------



## Pingdis

No, the pics are real, the tree is real, and the cave/mine is real.   The creek is in the Cohutta Wilderness, on U.S. Forest property.

Here is another photo of the "plug".  I agree the "map" marking on the tree looks too recent (10-15 yrs?).  Other trees nearby have markings.


----------



## Pingdis

Here is another marking on a beech tree nearby and a rock pile nearby.  There are at least 8-10 of these rock piles nearby.


----------



## Pingdis

Here is a video screen cap of the cave floor which had about 6" of water in it.  You can see the bottom edge of the "plug".

BTW, these photos are taken by a camera phone.


----------



## jigman29

My friend if this is a real pic then you may have a once in a lifetime find.I have no doubt these are very real,I had a friend that found 2 indian caves here in rabun county in the late 60s and early 70s.When I was a kid I would come to his house and stay with his son and he would show me the things he found in these caves and tell me the stories.Neither of these caves were full of gold but they had pots and bowls that were in perfect condition  he said they had what looked like old leather that looked to him like it may have been clothes.I never saw pictures or anything of when he found it but I did see some pretty cool stuff at his house.He told me that when the indians were forced out they hid what they couldn't carry with them and marked the trees with symbols,but most of these trees are long gone but a few are still around.I have saw 3 in cherokee county in the woods off of Salacoa rd. but I never found anything and they were pretty grown out so it was hard to tell what they were.My friend is gone now but the only thing I would advise is to not go beating around in there without a partner so if it caves in you may have some help and PLEASE at the very least take good quality pictures to document things as you go.Even if the cave has no valuables it may at least be a historic find and needs to be treated as such.I would recomend contacting a historian and ask what is the legal thing to do but never give any locations to anything to protect yourself.Good luck and I hope you have found a cave of gold that will make you rich beyond your wildest dreams.


----------



## icefly

Pingdis, The last thing u want to do is call an Historian as this will be blocked off to any amateur digging.   Me, I would stop commenting on this thread and give no more clues as to the location as you have already given too much.   If this was just an "indian cave" with artifacts, they would not have gone to the trouble to seal it up.  In my estimation, with the location as you have described, you are right in the correct location to find something of significant value within.  I, too, think you should have a partner, but make sure that partner is someone u can truely trust- family, etc.  would love for u to pm me with your findings...   I have read many books from Forest Wade to GA's Fabulous Hoards to documents in Atlanta's libraries and u are on to something magnificent...


----------



## Flaustin1

Im curious by nature.  Id have to bust the plug.  Although rangers could have sealed it for safety reasons but i doubt it.  I say dig.


----------



## icefly

While that is completely possible that rangers sealed it, I find that highly unlikely.   What ranger does anyone know that uses a torch that would leave soot on the face?  haha
And, with this plug intact, no one else has touched it since whoever sealed it left...   Man, What I wouldn't do to have a week off work and know it's location...
While those rock piles could be from farmer's that cleared their fields of rock, I highly doubt that as well...   They look to possibly be indian graves.  And, no way that I would mess with those...  Bad karma


----------



## Russdaddy

I am of the opinion that Sasquach is sealed in this cave. He was put in a state of suspended animation by the Cherokees before they left.


----------



## Pingdis

The other explanations are:

1. Iron and/or silver or gold prospectors opened test mines back in the early 1900's,
2. Confederate army used this location for a)outpost, b)saltpetre, c)hide stuff?
3. Rangers closed this cave to protect people or spread of bat virus.

Who knows...


----------



## Pingdis

Here is a video...

http://youtu.be/GE3aRgGj6JU


----------



## Jeff Raines

icefly said:


> Pingdis, The last thing u want to do is call an Historian as this will be blocked off to any amateur digging.   Me, I would stop commenting on this thread and give no more clues as to the location as you have already given too much.



The best advice yet


----------



## Russdaddy

All joking aside that is a cool find even if nothing is in there. I would love to see it.


----------



## RBM

Pingdis said:
			
		

> The other possiblilities I've heard are:
> 2. Confederate army used this location for a)outpost, b)saltpetre, c)hide stuff?



4. A KGC thing.

I would not mess with it. The KGC means Knights of the Golden Circle and are a secret society. They are said to be protectors of hidden Confederate property. Although most articles on them don't tell you that and how much of it is true or not is anyone's guess.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knights_of_the_Golden_Circle

I don't like citing wiki as a source because much of their info is suspect or at the very least questionable. The KGC is an old order and even "researchers" don't know the true intent or "objective" of the KGC past or present. Slavery was about money both in the North and the South and there were at that time many who were pro-slavery including the KGC. Now its just about money. But it would be advisable not to mess with any KGC things (symbols, maps, etc.). You never know if someone is watching.


----------



## SarahFair

How do people go about "plugging" a cave?
How thick would that wall be?


----------



## j_seph

SarahFair said:


> How do people go about "plugging" a cave?
> How thick would that wall be?


I sure could not see rangers carrying in 40/80 lbs of mortar mix


----------



## Pingdis

I'm not 100% sure yet what to make of this...

Is it:
1. Manmade or natural?
2. A cave or mine?
3. Plugged or sealed, or was this just a stopping point when mining for something?

Have no idea how thick it is...


----------



## icefly

The only reason I think it's a plug is that you can make our the break-lines of the rocks that were mortared into place.  And, while the rocks look like they are a perfect fit (think jigsaw puzzle), some seem to not fit perfectly and are bound in place by whatever sand mortar mix was used.   Also, another clue, to me, is the face on the floor of the cave looking up to the plug.   All very coincidental or a huge cache...   Who knows until Pingdis takes a hammer and chisel to it or someone beats him to it...   Haha   With all the clues he has left on this post, wouldn't be surprised if people who roam these boards aren't walking up every stream bed in Eastern Murray county GA...   CCC camp Rd runs up just about the entire Eastern border of Murray county, so seems fairly easy to find if you are a good woodsman...


----------



## Lukikus2

Very interesting and neat video. I have still seen the picture of that cave somewhere before and it is identical to yours. Evidently your not the first to find it.

I caved all over north alabama for years. It was my favorite summer past time as you could enjoy the comforts of a cave on a 100* muggy day. Got lots of horror stories and close calls but I won't elaborate. Entrances to some of the caves you would have to belly crawl through to discover caverns that would house a five story building. Just never knew what you would find. 

I've been in a few confederate "hiding and cache" caves and none were ever plugged that like. The caves that were shut off from public access were either barred or fenced in so that the bats could come and go freely. 

It could possibly be sealed from 100 or so years ago by someone who lost loved one's in it. Caves like that are magnets for kids and can be deadly at the same time. Most caves that hold water in the entrance have a water source feeding them from somewhere even if it's a spring. In dry months the cave will never show signs of holding water but during the wet season, with a flash flood, they can become death trap within minutes as the water table rises forcing water out the cave with a vengeful force drowning anything in it's path.

Very interesting find indeed. Me, I would have to carry a hammer in there and do some tapping around. 

Happy caving


----------



## redneck_billcollector

jigman29 said:


> My friend if this is a real pic then you may have a once in a lifetime find.I have no doubt these are very real,I had a friend that found 2 indian caves here in rabun county in the late 60s and early 70s.When I was a kid I would come to his house and stay with his son and he would show me the things he found in these caves and tell me the stories.Neither of these caves were full of gold but they had pots and bowls that were in perfect condition  he said they had what looked like old leather that looked to him like it may have been clothes.I never saw pictures or anything of when he found it but I did see some pretty cool stuff at his house.He told me that when the indians were forced out they hid what they couldn't carry with them and marked the trees with symbols,but most of these trees are long gone but a few are still around.I have saw 3 in cherokee county in the woods off of Salacoa rd. but I never found anything and they were pretty grown out so it was hard to tell what they were.My friend is gone now but the only thing I would advise is to not go beating around in there without a partner so if it caves in you may have some help and PLEASE at the very least take good quality pictures to document things as you go.Even if the cave has no valuables it may at least be a historic find and needs to be treated as such.I would recomend contacting a historian and ask what is the legal thing to do but never give any locations to anything to protect yourself.Good luck and I hope you have found a cave of gold that will make you rich beyond your wildest dreams.



No doubt, there has been tons of indian artifacts found in caves all over the country, to include GA.  But to claim they were cherokee artifacts left behind and hidden because they could take them with them to OK is a little bit far fetched.  At the time of the removal act and subsequent trail of tears, the cherokees were living pretty much like white people, basically wearing white man's clothes (except some of them wore turbans), living in white man's style homes and using rifles, pistols, copper and iron pots and pans, riding in horse drawn buggies and lots of them owned slaves and plantations.  The only way they differed from the whites was they spoke two languages and could read two different alphabets (along with being darker complected and darker hair and eyes).  They were not wearing buckskins, nor were they living in some kind of wigwam storing everything in clay pots.   They were civilized, they were not some "noble savages" living a natural existance. The cherokee were one of the so called five civilized nations.  

Why would they hide clay pots, when they knew they were never going to be able to come back?  Some were abandoning mansions, nice two story homes, fields and cattle, I doubt very much they were worried about some "white eye" stealing some clay pots.  As for the few that were able to stay up in N.C.;  within a couple of years you would have been hardpressed to have been able to tell them apart from any of the scotts/irish who were their neighbors in those hollers.....

The legends of hidden cherokee gold.....well, gold is only valuable if you are going to use it.  The cherokees did not hoard gold and then hide it.  They certainly were not going to use it; they knew that if they showed up somewhere with a mess of gold, they would have so many whites invading their mountains looking for it.  They were not unaware of the lust for gold whites had.  Many were educated, many of them could read.....Since the birth of the cherokee nation they had been questioned by whites about gold, they had no illusion what would happen.  Remember, the cherokee nation sided with the confederacy during the war between the states.  The OK indians (the ones who according to legend hid the gold) would have told the C.S. Govt. where the gold was hidden, the war was only 23 years after the removal act was enforced against the cherokee, I am sure there would have been someone alive who would have known where the gold was hidden. The "legendary cherokee gold" could have purchased a mess of guns for the confederacy.

I am sorry for my apparent rants about this lately in a couple of threads, but all of you who romanticize the cherokee as some kind of "noble savage" are selling them short.  Most lived a more civilized existance than the poor cracker in the piney woods to the south.  Heck, check out Sequoia's home.  It was a dang mansion by  the standards of the day.  Remember, whites of the rural south in the first half of the 19th century thought of indians as sub-human, somehow not deserving any rights.  White superiority was required to justify slavery.  That is where the noble savage idea came from, even though most all the eastern indians by the time of the removal act lived pretty much as white folks.  Only the seminoles kept some type of non-white man's home and that was due to the climate, an economy based primarily on free range cattle and an almost continual state of war with the USA along with slave raids from GA (1814 off and on until 1858 the third war ended then) which required alot of relocating and required most settlements to be temporary.


----------



## Ballplayer

I myself would be very tempted to cut that marked tree down, you have now let the cat out of the bag which I think you will come to regret.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

That carving wouldn't still be that visible if carved by the Cherokee on their way off on the Trail of Tears, sorry. It's much newer.

See redneck_billcollector's post above, the Cherokee lived pretty much like we did at the time. No doubt some individuals hid some valuables, but the Cherokee never had the stuff like the Inca or Aztecs did.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

Keep in mind, this cave is located on Government land, it is illegal to take so much as a small shard of pottery off of the land.  If you pick one up, you are supposed to place it back exactly where you found it.  

GA did not sign on to the Gold Claim Act of 1872 so you do not have the right in GA to mine gold on govt land in a way that you can out west.  In GA, all you can do is placer mine with a pan without a permit on government lands. What this looks like more than anything was a sorry attempt to illegally mine gold that was either discovered by some govt functionary and sealed or sealed by the wayward gold prospecter. It is hard to tell the geology of the rocks, but there are numerous possible explanations, a settler looking for sulfer to make gun powder, lead for bullets, or even an attempt to find some gem stones such as sapphires, rubies, emeralds, garnets etc... which are known to be in the southern mountains.  Of course it could just be a cave that some person sealed years ago because they did not want their children going in it.   

It is a neat find, but I doubt it is some hidden cherokee treasure, *see my earlier post* it would be nice if it were.  If it were though, you legally could not claim it, since it is on govt land.  Remember, when there is no apparent explination for the unknown, the simplest answer for its existance is normally the right answer (Occam's razor).


----------



## MCBUCK

Ballplayer said:


> I myself would be very tempted to cut that marked tree down, you have now let the cat out of the bag which I think you will come to regret.





redneck_billcollector said:


> Keep in mind, this cave is located on Government land, it is illegal to take so much as a small shard of pottery off of the land.  If you pick one up, you are supposed to place it back exactly where you found it.
> 
> GA did not sign on to the Gold Claim Act of 1872 so you do not have the right in GA to mine gold on govt land in a way that you can out west.  In GA, all you can do is placer mine with a pan without a permit on government lands. What this looks like more than anything was a sorry attempt to illegally mine gold that was either discovered by some govt functionary and sealed or sealed by the wayward gold prospecter. It is hard to tell the geology of the rocks, but there are numerous possible explanations, a settler looking for sulfer to make gun powder, lead for bullets, or even an attempt to find some gem stones such as sapphires, rubies, emeralds, garnets etc... which are known to be in the southern mountains.  Of course it could just be a cave that some person sealed years ago because they did not want their children going in it.
> 
> It is a neat find, but I doubt it is some hidden cherokee treasure, *see my earlier post* it would be nice if it were.  If it were though, you legally could not claim it, since it is on govt land.  Remember, when there is no apparent explination for the unknown, the simplest answer for its existance is normally the right answer (Occam's razor).



Getting caught doing either on Cohuta WMA is probable fine, and possible jail time. Especially if this location is within the confines of the wilderness area.
It is important to remember that most of Cohutta was logged to the bones in the late nineteenth century and early twentieth century.  Most of the areas are named for the logging communities that camped there: ie; Rice Camps, Grider Camps etc... These camps were in essence small towns with blacksmiths, cobblers, dry goods "stores" and other amenities.  An 45 min-hours drive from Cisco to Jigger creek in a pick-up truck was at least a half a day or more  by mule or horse. These small tent cities housed not only loggers, but even families of some of the managers lived there; small children would have been present.  This is evident by some of the artifacts that I have seen there in the form of baby carriages that were rusted around tree trunks.  While Cohutta is very wild to us now, there once was a time when it was a pretty large lumber yard.  American Chestnuts grew on Cohutta in great numbers, and the thirsty lumber timber industry took advantage.


----------



## deadend

MCBUCK said:


> Getting caught doing either on Cohuta WMA is probable fine, and possible jail time. Especially if this location is within the confines of the wilderness area.
> It is important to remember that most of Cohutta was logged to the bones in the late nineteenth century and early twentieth century.  Most of the areas are named for the logging communities that camped there: ie; Rice Camps, Grider Camps etc... These camps were in essence small towns with blacksmiths, cobblers, dry goods "stores" and other amenities.  An 45 min-hours drive from Cisco to Jigger creek in a pick-up truck was at least a half a day or more  by mule or horse. These small tent cities housed not only loggers, but even families of some of the managers lived there; small children would have been present.  This is evident by some of the artifacts that I have seen there in the form of baby carriages that were rusted around tree trunks.  While Cohutta is very wild to us now, there once was a time when it was a pretty large lumber yard.  American Chestnuts grew on Cohutta in great numbers, and the thirsty lumber timber industry took advantage.



Not too many "secrets" in Cohutta.  Clear cutting tends to uncover most anything that might have been there.


----------



## MCBUCK

deadend said:


> Not too many "secrets" in Cohutta.  Clear cutting tends to uncover most anything that might have been there.



I forgot to mention that there was quite a bit of the "recipe" made in those deep hollers. If you just pay attention, it is not uncommon to find pieces of old stills everywhere on Cohutta.  Especially where there is a decent water source. You are so right deadend....not many secrets left on Grassy....unless you know where to look


----------



## Pingdis

I've read that 25-30% of Cohutta wasn't logged.

And neither logging or making moonshine explain a plugged up cave...

Or maybe it was an attempt at mining, and having found nothing, the miners abandoned it.


----------



## TimBray

If you keep giving out tidbits of info, don't be surprised one day to find that "plug" dug out.     

Tim


----------



## Pingdis

I'm not to worried. I've only narrowed the location to about 100 square miles.  By posting the info I have, I've received back helpful info both here and by private message.


----------



## MCBUCK

Pingdis said:


> I've read that 25-30% of Cohutta wasn't logged, and I doubt even today's logging experts could get machinery to where this cave is.
> 
> And neither logging or "still'n" explain a plugged up cave...



I don't think it was ever completely clear-cut, but there was a very, very large portion of it logged out.  Some accounts say as much as 50% or more. Most of the trails that go into the wildernedd are built on old small guage train tracks that were used for logging.  The other trails were mule skidder roads. What was not logged as a commercialpratice, was cut in the attempt to stop the Chestnut blight ( you can see pictures of this at the Little Rome restaurant in Chatsworth) Chestnuts that did not survive the blight were cut anyway.....no use in letting usable timber go to waste I suppose. The forresters I know at the area will tell you that there is probably not an area on Grassy that has not seen an ax at some point in time over the last 100-125, maybe 150 years. In other words, there are no true virgin timber areas there.


----------



## jigman29

If I am not mistaken isn't the Joyce Kilmer forrest in North Carolina the only tract of virgin timber left in the southeast?


----------



## Pingdis

Marshall Forest Preserve, at 300+acres in Rome, GA, is the only virgin forest within a city limits in the USA.


----------



## MCBUCK

jigman29 said:


> If I am not mistaken isn't the Joyce Kilmer forrest in North Carolina the only tract of virgin timber left in the southeast?





Pingdis said:


> Marshall Forest Preserve, at 300+acres in Rome, GA, is the only virgin forest with a city limits in the USA.



I have heard of the area in North Carolina area as being the only  virgin timber left.  I had no facts about it though.  But I was pretty sure there were no or very few areas like that left; especially in the east/southeast.


----------



## deadend

There are a few old growth trees off Ga. 60 that are pretty impressive.


----------



## MCBUCK

aha!!!!  deadend understands the difference!!  "Old growth" as opposed to "virgin"....Cohutta does in fact have some incredible old growth: giant poplars, hemlocks, red oaks, and wha I call, "chestnut oaks" (not sure of the real name for them, but they are not the old American Chestnut (now virtually extinct)

Anfd by the way.....the giant hemlocks there are in danger; something called a Hemlock Wooly  Adelgig(sp) is killing them.


----------



## deadend

MCBUCK said:


> aha!!!!  deadend understands the difference!!  "Old growth" as opposed to "virgin"....Cohutta does in fact have some incredible old growth: giant poplars, hemlocks, red oaks, and wha I call, "chestnut oaks" (not sure of the real name for them, but they are not the old American Chestnut (now virtually extinct)
> 
> Anfd by the way.....the giant hemlocks there are in danger; something called a Hemlock Wooly  Adelgig(sp) is killing them.


I've seen Adelgid activity all over Cohutta.  I'm afraid their time is limited.  Sad to see.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Jeff Raines said:


> The best advice yet



X2...delete this thread, get yourself a partner for safety
reasons..The rest is up to you.....


----------



## Pingdis

Can anyone suggest what this might be?  Sorry the photo isn't any closer. 

I swear if it doesn't look like a porcelain electric line insulator.


----------



## doehunter

insulator for old telegraph line


----------



## Pingdis

Thanks.


----------



## MCBUCK

time to revive this old thread and see if there is any new information on our old friend, pingdis. I wonder if he ever dug out that cave plug.....I would have.


----------



## TimBray

I keep checking back as I was wondering the same thing.    Inquiring minds want to know.   

Tim


----------



## doeverything4him316

This is exciting! I wish I was in your position right now. You are a lucky man. Good luck. And yall ever thought that mabey why he hasnt given yall a progress report is because he has found something and could get in trouble if anyone finds out? Just sayin.


----------



## leftystar

hasnt had any activity in 6 months hes retired in the bahamas


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

leftystar said:


> hasnt had any activity in 6 months hes retired in the bahamas



Or dead and buried in a cave-in while trying to excavate an abandoned mine...


----------



## Russdaddy

My bet is he has been plagued by a curse for disrupting an indian burial ground...


----------



## Artfuldodger

The mine entrance looks like it was cut open. The rocks on the left of the picture are smooth cut. 
I would think it was sealed for safety reasons, by whom I don't know. It could have been sealed by whoever made it or sealed later by the government or landowner.


----------



## Artfuldodger

another thread on this map tree & cave:

http://www.treasurenet.com/forums/treasure-marks-signs/263122-map-tree-northwest-georgia.html


----------



## sharpeblades

That was a good read,sure would like to hear more


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I think treasure hunting experts and Bigfoot experts are the same.


----------



## dotties cutter

If you are in a gold mining area from yesteryear the rock piles are " tailing " piles from the mining activity. The plug is probably a natural cave in. There is a chestnut tree on the bank of hurricane creek off of the Etawah river that has some carving and the carving is now about 20 feet up the tree from it's growth over many years and it is said to be from the Indians of long ago. Not far from this tree is also a neet mine from the goldmining days that has a great little waterfall about 35 feet back inside the mine that gives it a beautifull grotto effect in the dim light. The waterfall spills over a very old cave in and the cave in material is quite hard and resembles concrete but it shatters to dust when struck with a rock hammer.


----------



## dotties cutter

This site is in Lumpkin County Georgia near Dahlonega at Auraria.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

dotties cutter said:


> There is a chestnut tree on the bank of hurricane creek off of the Etawah river that has some carving and the carving is now about 20 feet up the tree from it's growth over many years and it is said to be from the Indians of long ago.



I hate to break it to you bud, but trees don't grow "up" like you are describing.  If something was carved at eye level 100 years ago, it will still be at eye level.  Trees get new growth (height) from their tops.  That's why when you see old barbed wire fences that trees have swallowed up, they are still at ground level and not 20 feet up.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I think treasure hunting experts and Bigfoot experts are the same.



I second this opinion, but ya need to throw in black panther expertism too......


----------



## DCHunter

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I hate to break it to you bud, but trees don't grow "up" like you are describing.  If something was carved at eye level 100 years ago, it will still be at eye level.  Trees get new growth (height) from their tops.  That's why when you see old barbed wire fences that trees have swallowed up, they are still at ground level and not 20 feet up.



^^^This


----------



## southernboy2147

dotties cutter said:


> This site is in Lumpkin County Georgia near Dahlonega at Auraria.



not trying to question your intelligence.. but how do you know this?


----------



## JustUs4All

You know that knowledge has little to do with intelligence, right?


----------



## southernboy2147

JustUs4All said:


> You know that knowledge has little to do with intelligence, right?



you know that your being a smart butt right now right??


----------



## TimBray

From the other site thread, it appears pingdis might have found something. I hope he's being careful. I also think he has let out a little too much info.

Tim


----------



## Mike 65

Interesting thread. Wonder what happened with it


----------



## Scrapy

Beats me. Right and wrong about tree growth. We used 20 cent nails as temporary benchmarks surveying. The tree does not grow up. but then you have to consider that the roots do get bigger. If you look at flat land you will notice that saplings seem right on the landscape while huge trees seem to be on a mound of sorts. You will also notice that sidewalks lift up as a result of root growth. Not that it makes a hair of difference in the short term , It can amount to hundredths of a foot over time.  So yes, a fence nailed to a tree up high does not lift itself off the ground.


----------



## Scrapy

Santee cooper , elevation about 170 feet. Land is full of limestone caves. Take a nose dropper and suck up some battery acid. When you get there squirt some on several pieces of broken rock. If it fizzles it is limestone and likely a natural cave/hole. Not saying no one would have used a natural lime stone cave but it might help to narrow it down some.


----------



## cdo1979

Its where Doc Brown hide the Time Machine


----------

